# Federal Pacific Pushmatics



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Alright, I have seen a number of Federal Pacific Pushamatic panels around Southern Illinois. In fact, I did not know anyone else owned the Pushmatic brand until I stumbled across one by Gould. 

Shunk is telling me that what I have seen is only a fig newton of my imagination. He must not get out of PA very often. I have several customers with Federal Pacific Pushmatic Panels. In fact I replaced one last fall.

Does anyone have a picture of a Federal Pacific Pushmatic handy to post! If not, I will have to call Mrs. P next week and ask if I can go into her basement and get a picture of her panel. I can really use an extra $1000 right now.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd like to see that too because I've never seen a FP "Pushmatic" style breaker and panel.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I'd like to see that too because I've never seen a FP "Pushmatic" style breaker and panel.


 
Like I said, I did not know there was anything else until I found a Gould Pushmatic.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> Alright, I have seen a number of Federal Pacific Pushamatic panels around Southern Illinois. In fact, I did not know anyone else owned the Pushmatic brand until I stumbled across one by Gould.
> 
> Shunk is telling me that what I have seen is only a fig newton of my imagination. He must not get out of PA very often. I have several customers with Federal Pacific Pushmatic Panels. In fact I replaced one last fall.
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of a Federal Pacific Pushmatic handy to post! If not, I will have to call Mrs. P next week and ask if I can go into her basement and get a picture of her panel. I can really use an extra $1000 right now.


You doubt the Shunk?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> You doubt the Shunk?


 

Hell, not only have I seen them, I replaced one, with a QO of course.


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

I would LOVE to see this also!


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

This must be a regional thing. You guys that have not seen them are out east. I've never seen a zinsco panel. I guess they don't exist.


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

Call Mrs. P tomorrow. I would throw another thousand into the bet! Maybe the enclosure had Connecticut Electric replacement circuit breakers in it? Maybe im crazy? Maybe im not!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

We've got heaps of old Zinsco and Pushmatic crap at our shop. Once in a while you wind up needing to cannibalize one to repair a panel for some cheap guy that doesn't want to upgrade.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

bighills said:


> Call Mrs. P tomorrow. I would throw another thousand into the bet! Maybe the enclosure had Connecticut Electric replacement circuit breakers in it? Maybe im crazy? Maybe im not!


 

No, I have Federal Pacific Pushmatic panels in my area. I said it before, I replaced one last fall. I don't believe that Bulldog or ITE pushmatics exist. I've never seen one.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't believe in Federal Pacific Pushmatics.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Never heard of FPE Pushmatic, 

Google has never heard of FPE Pushmatic

I have head of to much beer?


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

They never produced them! I spent the last 2 hours researching the whole federal pacific history. I must be out of my mind!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bighills said:


> They never produced them! I spent the last 2 hours researching the whole federal pacific history. I must be out of my mind!


BUT, FPE did not produce some of the circuit breakers they utilized they re-branded.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> BUT, FPE did not produce some of the circuit breakers they utilized they re-branded.


That much I know is true. I was in a commercial FPE panel recently that took an odd large frame Zinsco bolt-on breaker. The same panel had some new-ish Cutler-Hammer bolt-on breakers in it also. I'm happy I didn't need to add any circuits. I have no idea what it was, exactly.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Federal Pacific:










Pushmatic:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> This must be a regional thing. You guys that have not seen them are out east. I've never seen a zinsco panel. I guess they don't exist.


Zinsco's do exist, but there are no zinc's made by GE.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That much I know is true. I was in a commercial FPE panel recently that took an odd large frame Zinsco bolt-on breaker. The same panel had some new-ish Cutler-Hammer bolt-on breakers in it also. I'm happy I didn't need to add any circuits. I have no idea what it was, exactly.


As part of the FPE recall, we would remove the FPE Circuit Breakers and installed approved GE in some panels and Westinghouse in other panels. This was strictly commercial.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That much I know is true. I was in a commercial FPE panel recently that took an odd large frame Zinsco bolt-on breaker. The same panel had some new-ish Cutler-Hammer bolt-on breakers in it also. I'm happy I didn't need to add any circuits. I have no idea what it was, exactly.


As part of the FPE recall, we would remove the FPE Circuit Breakers and installed approved GE in some panels and Westinghouse in other panels. This was strictly commercial.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

I have seen Zinsco's stamped Sylvania.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Did anyone else besides Bulldog make a pushbutton style breaker? I swear I've seen one, it didn't look like a Pushmatic, I believe the buttons were colored, and I also would've sworn it was either FPE or Challenger.

-John


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Big John said:


> Did anyone else besides Bulldog make a pushbutton style breaker? I swear I've seen one, it didn't look like a Pushmatic, I believe the buttons were colored, and I also would've sworn it was either FPE or Challenger.
> 
> -John


Not that I know of.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Big John said:


> Did anyone else besides Bulldog make a pushbutton style breaker? I swear I've seen one, it didn't look like a Pushmatic, I believe the buttons were colored, and I also would've sworn it was either FPE or Challenger.
> 
> -John


 John. There are many other push to reset breakers on the market. 

All the ones I have seen, are in control cabinets etc. 

They are usually din rail mounted, but there are others too.

I have never seen a distribution panel that accepted this style of breaker. 

Anyone?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Big John said:


> Did anyone else besides Bulldog make a pushbutton style breaker? I swear I've seen one, it didn't look like a Pushmatic, I believe the buttons were colored, and I also would've sworn it was either FPE or Challenger.
> 
> -John


Yeah, I think there was a company named "cherry" that made some. The breaker had line and load screw terminals or lugs. It just bolted into the backplate to hold it in place. I've only ever seen a couple. They had very small one's that were more popular as part of unit equipment, but they must have experimented with whole panels for at least a little bit.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a 3 phase Bull Dog Pushmatic switchboard.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> John. There are many other push to reset breakers on the market.
> 
> All the ones I have seen, are in control cabinets etc.
> 
> ...


I have seen DIN rail circuit breakers with a push to reset function, but I forget the brand. Not cherry. I think it was Weidmueller.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Here is a 3 phase Bull Dog Pushmatic switchboard.


I want one of those. :laughing:


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

The boss saves all the old stuff that looks good. If I remember tomorow I'll dig through the shelves and see if there is any there.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> John. There are many other push to reset breakers on the market.
> 
> All the ones I have seen, are in control cabinets etc....


 I've seen those, they're usually thermal-only with no manual trip, just a manual reset.

The image I have in my brain is a dual button distribution breaker. Trip and reset. But Google isn't returning any images even close to what I'm thinking of, I could be mistaken.

-John


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Here is a 3 phase Bull Dog Pushmatic switchboard.
> 
> 
> Just when you thought you had seen it all.


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

I've seen pushamatics made by Bulldog, Wadsworth, and Westinghouse, but never an FP


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

JTMEYER said:


> The boss saves all the old stuff that looks good. If I remember tomorow I'll dig through the shelves and see if there is any there.


 

JT, based on where you are located, you should have come across Federal Pacific Pushmatics if you do residential.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I have only seen Bulldog's in my area. Never heard of or seen any other manufacture that had them.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

bighills said:


> They never produced them! I spent the last 2 hours researching the whole federal pacific history. I must be out of my mind!


You might be. :001_huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

dubleo7 is making it up.. theres no such thing as an "FPE Pushmatic"

~Matt


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> dubleo7 is making it up.. theres no such thing as an "FPE Pushmatic"
> 
> ~Matt


I have seen Gould and I T E and Bulldog, pushmatic breakers. I have never seen F P E pushmatic breakers.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> JT, based on where you are located, you should have come across Federal Pacific Pushmatics if you do residential.


 
I am confident that we have some. Btw, I have never seen a zinsko, and never even heard of one till I jioned here.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

JTMEYER said:


> I am confident that we have some. Btw, I have never seen a zinsko, and never even heard of one till I jioned here.


You mean Zinsco.......:whistling2:


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

FPE, Pushmatic, Bulldog, Zinsco, Sylvania

Does anyone believe they *should* exist?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Krummholz said:


> FPE, Pushmatic, Bulldog, Zinsco, Sylvania
> 
> Does anyone believe they *should* exist?


Pushmatic was a very good breaker.

FPE, Zinsco, Sylvania, were the staples of the track home market for years and today they keep contractors busy with change outs.


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

brian john said:


> Pushmatic was a very good breaker.
> 
> FPE, Zinsco, Sylvania, were the staples of the track home market for years and today they keep contractors busy with change outs.


I've never had a problem with pushmatics - except for finding replacements, which is why I included them on the list.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bulldog and later ITE Pushamatics were the only bolt-on breakers commonly used in residential applications. I think Siemens bought out the ITE stuff?

I've seen plenty of FPE stuff over the years, but never associated with Pushamatic style. They were called Stab-Lok.

Very dangerous to work on as well, because one slip of the screwdriver when attempting to change out one could result in the 4th of July coming early -- right in your face!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JTMEYER said:


> I have never seen a zinsko, and never even heard of one till I jioned here.


Same here, 20+ years doing this before I read about Zinsco on a forum.

I still have never seen one in real life.


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

How come nobody can find a pushmatic FPE? Or post a picture? They do not exist!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Same here, 20+ years doing this before I read about Zinsco on a forum.
> 
> I still have never seen one in real life.


I don't believe in Zinsco. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Same here, 20+ years doing this before I read about Zinsco on a forum.
> 
> I still have never seen one in real life.


I can send you one... I have 3 full busses pulled from panels full of breakers sitting on my bench in the garage:thumbup:


~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

brian john said:


> Pushmatic was a very good breaker.


Except for the small issue of no magnetic trip.

~Matt


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> Very dangerous to work on as well, because one slip of the screwdriver when attempting to change out one could result in the 4th of July coming early -- right in your face!


That's crazy talk! I can't even picture what you are saying! No one on ET would ever work on a hot panel... Just ask them.:no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> That's crazy talk! I can't even picture what you are saying! No one on ET would ever work on a hot panel... Just ask them.:no:


I require a black out for a 1 mile radius of where I am working.:thumbsup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I don't believe in Zinsco. :laughing:


 


I have never seen a Zinsco in real life. They are kind of like sasquatch. Not like UFO's, I've seen UFO's.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I have never seen a Zinsco in real life. They are kind of like sasquatch. Not like UFO's, I've seen UFO's.


I don't believe in Sasquatch.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe in Zinsco and Stab-lock and Gould.

Heck, I even believe in Wadsworth.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> JT, based on where you are located, you should have come across Federal Pacific Pushmatics if you do residential.


$1000 bucks if you can come up with one. That's how confident I am that you're full of it. No such thing.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I believe in Zinsco and Stab-lock and Gould.
> 
> Heck, I even believe in Wadsworth.


Add Trumbull and Frank Adams to the list of oddball brands you occasionally see.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Only 'pushmatic' I've ever seen was wylex..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I've probably seen every brand and style of panel out there. An FPE Pushmatic is not one of those though.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

We have too many Zinscos where I live. Those and Bryants, pretty much anything with super-happy-fun-time colored breakers, account for about 95% of panel changes I've seen.
If you ever see Sylvania and I think GTE they are pretty much the same as Zinsco.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I think I've probably seen every brand and style of panel out there. An FPE Pushmatic is not one of those though.


I mised out on those as well..


----------



## Al Lamke (Sep 15, 2010)

father in law has Zinsco panel and breakers in his house. Not my pick for a panel. FPE went out of buisness because of class action law suit. "breakers didn't seem to trip at rated amps. several(thousands of panels insatlled in residential in Hawaii. Many turnbull pushamatic used in Montana.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Al Lamke said:


> father in law has Zinsco panel and breakers in his house. Not my pick for a panel. FPE went out of buisness because of class action law suit. "breakers didn't seem to trip at rated amps. several(thousands of panels insatlled in residential in Hawaii. Many turnbull pushamatic used in Montana.


 Do you live in montana or Hawaii.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Al Lamke said:


> father in law has Zinsco panel and breakers in his house. Not my pick for a panel. FPE went out of business because of class action law suit. "breakers didn't seem to trip at rated amps. several(thousands of panels installed in residential in Hawaii. Many turnbull pushamatic used in Montana.


 
As was explained to me by an FPE representative, while the company I was working for was involved in a major FPE Recall.

The residential market is not what sunk FPE (Federal Pacific Electric, NOT Federal Pioneer Electric of Canada). Their commercial division had CB's that did not meet the published AIC rating the cost of the recall, is what drove them in. Had the commercial division not sunk the company the residential surely would have.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2011)

Al Lamke said:


> father in law has Zinsco panel and breakers in his house. Not my pick for a panel. FPE went out of buisness because of class action law suit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2011)

They are not out of business about three years ago we used federal pacific buck boost transformers in a dentist office we were doing

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> They are not out of business about three years ago we used federal pacific buck boost transformers in a dentist office we were doing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


My bad the new federal pacific isn't the old one they explained it on there web site

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2011)

My bad the new federal pacific isn't the old one they explained it on there web site

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2011)

There is your proof they do exist zinsco any way no such thing as a pushmatic fpe

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FPE is still selling breakers under the Federal Pioneer Equipment label which is owned by Square Ds parent company Schneider electric.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BBQ said:


> FPE is still selling breakers under the Federal Pioneer Equipment label which is owned by Square Ds parent company Schneider electric.


When I see someone order these at the supply house, I always wonder why they didn't push for a panel change. Selling a FPE panel changes is one of the easiest sales out there....Mam, your house WILL burn down if you don't change this:laughing:


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

We still talking about this?

There's no such thing as a Federal Pacific Pushmatic. 

That would be like talking about a Chevy F-150. 

Two different companies. 

A couple guys on here are serious burnouts.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> We still talking about this?
> 
> There's no such thing as a Federal Pacific Pushmatic.
> 
> ...




Says the guy with a Mac from Dell. :laughing:


----------



## Al Lamke (Sep 15, 2010)

*MT versus HI*



HARRY304E said:


> Do you live in montana or Hawaii.


 
Lived and worked in Mt for 36 years Retired to Hi 6 years ago. Mt has two four letter words!!-- cold snow Al


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am trying to remember what it was, but think it was general switch, a real oddball that was all rotted out and ended up in the trash for a QO panel this fall.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's a zinsco, challenger, and a gte/sylvania. Note the differences.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Same @hit different colors.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The really old Zinsco breakers were different than the breakers pictured. The original(?) Zinsco panel buss bars were just vertical tinned copper bars, mounted edge ways. In a 200 amp panel, the buss was a bar that was about 1/8" x 3/4". The breakers had slots, at about the center of the back of the breaker, that contacted the buss bar. The other oddity was: There was only one column of breakers in a panel.

I believe that the majority of houses in Kentucky, that were built before the 1970s, has/had a Wadsworth fuse type panel. Of course, Wadsworth's office and plant was located in Covington, Kentucky. Closed long ago.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The Wadsworth breakers were a little different to install: The panel buss bar had thin tabs that stuck out. The breaker had two tabs that protruded, from the breaker. Usually, you had to take a screwdriver and pry the breaker tabs apart enough that they would straddle the panel buss. It was not uncommon to find the breaker tabs next to the buss bar, instead of sandwiching the buss. This usually got really warm if there was any load.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't recall ever seeing a Federal Pacific " Pushmatic" breaker either. There was a period of time, maybe 30 years ago, where electrical equipment manufacturers seemed to change ownership every few months. There possibly could have been some rebranding in this time frame, but, to the best of my memory, "Pushmatic" has always been a Bulldog, ITE, Gould or Siemens product.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> As was explained to me by an FPE representative, while the company I was working for was involved in a major FPE Recall.
> 
> The residential market is not what sunk FPE (Federal Pacific Electric, NOT Federal Pioneer Electric of Canada). Their commercial division had CB's that did not meet the published AIC rating the cost of the recall, is what drove them in. Had the commercial division not sunk the company the residential surely would have.


I heard that they had an elaborate scheme going which bypassed the UL testing standards, along with substantial payola to certain people to look the other way, etc. Once the "stuf" hit the fan, UL delisted several breakers, and_ that_ is why they did not meet the AIC ratings with a subsequent recall being issued.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> I heard that they had an elaborate scheme going which bypassed the UL testing standards, along with substantial payola to certain people to look the other way, etc. Once the "stuf" hit the fan, UL delisted several breakers, and_ that_ is why they did not meet the AIC ratings with a subsequent recall being issued.


Same thing I was told.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> I heard that they had an elaborate scheme going which bypassed the UL testing standards, along with substantial payola to certain people to look the other way, etc. Once the "stuf" hit the fan, UL delisted several breakers, and_ that_ is why they did not meet the AIC ratings with a subsequent recall being issued.


And for the commercial breaker issue, THIS was their "solution": Morons.....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mxslick said:


> And for the commercial breaker issue, THIS was their "solution": Morons.....


That was to be a temporary fix, while selected EC's came in behind with replacement circuit breakers. I spent months and months replacing circuit breakers.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> That was to be a temporary fix, while selected EC's came in behind with replacement circuit breakers. I spent months and months replacing circuit breakers.


No Tony don't want to hear that he only wants to call them morons.:laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

chris856 said:


> We have too many Zinscos where I live. Those and Bryants, pretty much anything with super-happy-fun-time colored breakers, account for about 95% of panel changes I've seen.
> If you ever see Sylvania and I think GTE they are pretty much the same as Zinsco.


I've got one of those on my house. I think it's maybe a Sylvania, never looked very close. It works, no problems (that I'm aware of).

Never knew it was a problem until I read about it on ET and MH.

One of these days I'll get around to changing it...... maybe. :laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Says the guy with a Mac from Dell. :laughing:


WHAT? 

Dell made Macs?????? Seriously?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> That was to be a temporary fix, while selected EC's came in behind with replacement circuit breakers. I spent months and months replacing circuit breakers.


And how many locations were left behind or opted out of the changeout? 

And you spent "months and months" working on the changeouts. 

And what, pray tell, were the people with this "fix" supposed to do until the breakers were changed? Call the POCO to dump the entire building? I wonder what people were told to do when they called that number? :whistling2:

Finally, we have ALL encountered so-called "temporary fixes" that were left for years on end. 

FPE is not a company that seemed to care much about safety....on another forum someone posted pictures of their bus plugs and other gear that was downright scary. 



BBQ said:


> No Tony don't want to hear that he only wants to call them morons.:laughing:


You got that right. :thumbup: I have other names for them but I'm keeping it clean. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mxslick said:


> And how many locations were left behind or opted out of the changeout?


 Based on FPE market share probably 1000's just in my area.



> And you spent "months and months" working on the change outs.


 Me and 10 other employees from the company I was working for, there were 3 companies (I THINK) in every area working on this issue.



> And what, pray tell, were the people with this "fix" supposed to do until the breakers were changed? Call the POCO to dump the entire building? I wonder what people were told to do when they called that number? :whistling2:


 Hey I am not the lawyer, I was an electrician paid to do a job, I related my experiences.



> Finally, we have ALL encountered so-called "temporary fixes" that were left for years on end.
> 
> FPE is not a company that seemed to care much about safety....on another forum someone posted pictures of their bus plugs and other gear that was downright scary.


At any point did you see me defending FPE? Once again all I can do is relate my experiences. The local FPE office contacted all the customers and set all appointments we were furnished with product and told to replace the defective circuit breakers. The only question we had was how many sites we were not seeing and how long FPE could keep writing the checks.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Brian, please don't take what I said out of context, I know you of all people would never defend FPE's conduct....

But don't you agree that the label I posted is a very half-assed solution to a very serious problem? (And from the pic that label was on that gear forever.)(And yes it MIGHT have been left behind after the repairs, but why? If the breakers in that case were changed, why leave the label behind?)

And like you posted, what happened to the many sites you did not see, and did FPE write enough checks to replace ALL of their defective product? 

Their track record simply sucks.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> But don't you agree that the label I posted is a very half-assed solution to a very serious problem? .


I don't.

And I ask you ........ what would have satisfied you?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Is the FPE recall for all of their pushmatic breakers? Here's a picture of some Single phase , Three Phase.
We have alot hidden around here. Anyone have a link to the recall page?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Is the FPE recall for all of their pushmatic breakers? Here's a picture of some Single phase , Three Phase.
> We have alot hidden around here. Anyone have a link to the recall page?


How's this...:thumbup:

http://www.inspectapedia.com/fpe/fpefire.htm



What did they not get the first time...:laughing:

*FPE Fire Field Report: Electrical Wiring blamed in Pennsylvania Fire, 1980, reported April 2010*

Homeowner Anna Lunz reported to D Friedman that her homeowner's insurance from Mutual Benefit Insurance, a Pennsylvania insurer, had just been cancelled (April 2010) following the observation by the insurance company's inspector that the home was served by an FPE Stab-Lok electrical panel.
In discussing this concern (we recommended immediate installation of smoke detectors and replacement of the electrical panel as soon as possible), Ms. Lunz reported that in 1980 this modular home suffered a major fire, including loss of two thirds of the front of the home, due to an electrical fire that began in a dining room ceiling light fixture. The fire began while the home was unoccupied - the family were out skiing. According to the owner, electrical wiring for the ceiling light circuit was found to have fused (apparently a dead short) without having tripped the FPE Stab-Lok circuit breaker in the home's electrical panel.
Lunz added her personal observation that following the fire, workers and neighbors inspecting the home believed that the electrical power had been shut down by switching "off" the main circuit breaker in the FPE Stab-Lok electrical panel. According to Lunz, when an inspector attempted to examine the electrical panel, 
"_... *he just touched the turned-off electrical panel with a screwdriver when we all observed a huge bright flash of light.*_" 
While the loss from the 1980 fire, whose origin was attributed to an electrical failure, was mostly covered by the owner's fire insurance policy, when the same electrical panel, still in the home, was observed in 2010 the insurance company declined coverage - presumably until the electrical panel was replaced. -- D Friedman, by telephone with Anna Lunz, 4/6/2010


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> How's this...:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.inspectapedia.com/fpe/fpefire.htm
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll read thru it at break time. It would be nice to replace them all here. But since that costs $$, I don't see it happening. But I might be able to stop my co-workers from using our on hand stock.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Thank you. I'll read thru it at break time. It would be nice to replace them all here. But since that costs $$, I don't see it happening. But I might be able to stop my co-workers from using our on hand stock.


Your welcome there is some good stuff on that link..:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Your welcome there is some good stuff on that link..:thumbup:


That link is crap.

It is one of most bias web sites you can find.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> That link is crap.
> 
> It is one of most bias web sites you can find.


I found it on MH...:thumbup::laughing:

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php/68775-Stablok-panels?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Is the FPE recall for all of their pushmatic breakers? Here's a picture of some Single phase , Three Phase.
> We have alot hidden around here. Anyone have a link to the recall page?


I can't make out the label on those single phase breakers..do they have FPE on them? 

So far no one has shown that FPE ever made Pushmatics. All the Pushmatics I have seen here in sunny So Cal were Bulldog, Gould or the generic replacements sold at the big box.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I found it on MH...:thumbup::laughing:
> 
> http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php/68775-Stablok-panels?


Yeah, it has shown up there at least a few times, that does not change the content of the site.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mxslick said:


> I can't make out the label on those single phase breakers..do they have FPE on them?
> 
> So far no one has shown that FPE ever made Pushmatics. All the Pushmatics I have seen here in sunny So Cal were Bulldog, Gould or the generic replacements sold at the big box.


Yes they are FPE. Two 20's and a 60 three phase. I'll resnap a picture when I head into the shop for knock off.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Yes they are FPE. Two 20's and a 60 three phase. I'll resnap a picture when I head into the shop for knock off.


Bingo!! We have a winner!! Doubleoh7 was RIGHT!!:laughing::thumbup:

So FPE DID do Pushmatics!!!

It's the end of the world as we know it..:laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> $1000 bucks if you can come up with one. That's how confident I am that you're full of it. No such thing.


Break out your checkbook, see posts #91 and 99. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Break out your checkbook, see posts #91 and 99. :laughing:


He can make the check out to my favorite charity. ET-Anonymous. 
It's were all the recovering electricians go for help.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You better wait till he goes back to the shop spots a bulldog on those breakers.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> You better wait till he goes back to the shop spots a bulldog on those breakers.


Here is 100% proof. 
that I was wrong. 
But let the check clear before telling him. 
It's ITE. 
See what happens before I have my coffee.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Here is 100% proof.
> that I was wrong.
> But let the check clear before telling him.
> It's ITE.
> See what happens before I have my coffee.



I thought the breakers in your picture looked like ite's. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> $1000 bucks if you can come up with one. That's how confident I am that you're full of it. No such thing.





mxslick said:


> Break out your checkbook, see posts #91 and 99. :laughing:


NEVER doubt the Shunk. :no:

Unless he tells you there is a mariachi band in his back yard.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> NEVER doubt the Shunk. :no:
> 
> Unless he tells you there is a mariachi band in his back yard.


He also has a BBQ pit there. It's flashier than yours.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> He also has a BBQ pit there. It's flashier than yours.


You fixed my sign! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have had a bunch of Craig's list trunk-slammers come out to look at it and they could never fix it. 

How much is the bill?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You fixed my sign! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I have had a bunch of Craig's list trunk-slammers come out to look at it and they could never fix it.
> 
> How much is the bill?


Free for members. Nathan paid me to fix it.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Bingo!! We have a winner!! Doubleoh7 was RIGHT!!:laughing::thumbup:
> 
> So FPE DID do Pushmatics!!!
> 
> It's the end of the world as we know it..:laughing:


 
Told you so.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Told you so.



Uh.......those were ITE's. No one has produced a picture of FPE pushamatics.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Uh.......those were ITE's. No one has produced a picture of FPE pushamatics.


 

I think I'll give Mrs P a call and ask if I can go to her basement and get a pic. The cover on the panel says Federal Pacific Pushmatic. Now, it is very possible that Federal Pacific diid not actually manufacture it. It could be that they rebranded them as their own and were acting as the distributer in this part of the country.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe to much ripple that day? 









:laughing:


<JK>


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Maybe to much ripple that day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You are just saying that because I'm colored. Why don't you ask if I want some watermelon and fried chicken?:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> You are just saying that because I'm colored. Why don't you ask if I want some watermelon and fried chicken?:laughing:


I could not figure out how to connect chicken or watermelon to you misreading a panel. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

well this thread was a letdown.

~Matt


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> well this thread was a letdown.
> 
> ~Matt


 But it was fun!:laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I think I'll give Mrs P a call and ask if I can go to her basement and get a pic. The cover on the panel says Federal Pacific Pushmatic. Now, it is very possible that Federal Pacific diid not actually manufacture it. It could be that they rebranded them as their own and were acting as the distributer in this part of the country.


 mrs p has called the cops on you by now


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ampman said:


> mrs p has called the cops on you by now


Maybe mrs p has the hots for him.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Maybe mrs p has the hots for him.


 that is why he forgets to take that pic


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Break out your checkbook, see posts #91 and 99. :laughing:


 
In an alternate universe.:blink:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ampman said:


> that is why he forgets to take that pic


Is mrs p that hot a babe? She must be casting a spell over him. The panel is just a reason to visit for ,,, ah,, tea and crackers. 

I worked with a guy that changed a smoke alarm battery every month for a woman. Her husband worked nights and slept like a log.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Is mrs p that hot a babe? She must be casting a spell over him. The panel is just a reason to visit for ,,, ah,, tea and crackers.
> 
> I worked with a guy that changed a smoke alarm battery every month for a woman. Her husband worked nights and slept like a log.


 

Mrs. P is my 7th grade teacher's MOTHER. I don't want no dusty taco.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Mrs. P is my 7th grade teacher's MOTHER. I don't want no dusty taco.


Ya right,,,,, sure she is... We believe you...


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I could not figure out how to connect chicken or watermelon to you misreading a panel. :thumbsup:


 That made me shoot soda out my nose.:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

A few days ago - I found a stab lock made by challenger... :blink:


----------

